# Titanium Builds



## Andre (7/9/15)

Probably time to start a thread for Ti builds. From another thread posted 2/9/2015:

My first Ti 1 coil. Actually the second. First one was a fail. Pulsed (7W), too heavily so got the grey/white stuff. One really has to quick pulse. 

7 wraps of 28 g Ti 1 on a 2.5 mm ID mandrel. Came out at 0.35 ohms. Running the GEM RTA on the SX Mini M, currently at 15 J and 235 C. Will wait with my decision on the vape quality until I have spent some time with it.

Edit: No complaints about the vape quality. As good as Kanthal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (7/9/15)

So I had to try Ti in a dripper. Coiled my Sapor with 24 g Ti, 12 wraps on a 3.5mm ID mandrel. Gave me 0.27 ohms. Wicked with Cotton Bacon V2. Tried it at 20 J and 240 C, but that gave an extremely weak vape. Then to 30 J and 260 C, which was much better, but found my sweet spot at 40 J and 260 C. Vaping MMM AshyBac in there.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (7/9/15)

Very interesting @Andre, thanks for documenting this

Is it too early to compare the vape on the Ti-laden Sapor with a Kanthal vape ?


----------



## method1 (7/9/15)

Looks like the coils aren't spaced - I thought that was a pre-requsite for proper TC operation of TI? Happy to be wrong since making spaced coils isn't my forte

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DaRoach (7/9/15)

Also thought spaced coils are nessesary. How is the rigidity off the Ti and is it possible to dry burn, i dry burn my ni200 i wonder if that is safe?


----------



## Andre (7/9/15)

Silver said:


> Very interesting @Andre, thanks for documenting this
> 
> Is it too early to compare the vape on the Ti-laden Sapor with a Kanthal vape ?


No discernible difference for me other than with the Ti coils the vapour production really tails off when the wicks become dryer. With Kanthal you can also detect that the wicks are drying out, but it is a totally different sensation - more in the taste than diminishing vapour.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (7/9/15)

DaRoach said:


> Also thought spaced coils are nessesary. How is the rigidity off the Ti and is it possible to dry burn, i dry burn my ni200 i wonder if that is safe?



TI is quite springy, more rigid than ni200 for sure.

From what I've read, it's not good practice to dry burn either, although some people do at very low watts (5-10w range)

There was also some info about it in one of the recent talk videos by the guys from cloudmaker tech, went into some reasons why it's not good practice to dry burn NI/TI.


----------



## Andre (7/9/15)

method1 said:


> Looks like the coils aren't spaced - I thought that was a pre-requsite for proper TC operation of TI? Happy to be wrong since making spaced coils isn't my forte


Many do contact coils with Ti. You can even dry burn, but it must be a very careful operation. Do it in VW mode at very low power. Quick pulses. The coil must never go above a dull red. Do the strumming, snooker thing and pressing the coil. If, in the end the wire is blue or gold or a combination thereof, all is good to go. If dull grey/white, toss the coil - that is the dangerous stuff. My coils in the Sapor turned out mainly blue.

I used vacuum annealed Ti (from Stealth Vape) in the Sapor, which is not as springy. In the GEM I used other Ti wire from Zivipf, which I carefully annealed myself.

Personally, I like Ti as it is really inert stuff.

Whether it is worth all the trouble, is another question. At this stage other types of wire, which are fully dry burnable like Kanthal, are showing promise - like stainless steel and NiFe. But early days yet.


----------



## method1 (7/9/15)

Andre said:


> Many do contact coils with Ti. You can even dry burn, but it must be a very careful operation. Do it in VW mode at very low power. Quick pulses. The coil must never go above a dull red. Do the strumming, snooker thing and pressing the coil. If, in the end the wire is blue or gold or a combination thereof, all is good to go. If dull grey/white, toss the coil - that is the dangerous stuff. My coils in the Sapor turned out mainly blue.
> 
> I used vacuum annealed Ti in the Sapor, which is not as springy. In the GEM I used other wire from Zivipf, which I carefully annealed myself.
> 
> Whether it is worth all the trouble, is another question. At this stage other types of wire, which are fully dry burnable like Kanthal, are showing promise - like stainless steel and NiFe. But early days yet.



Cool, going to try some standard coils then, have done the dry burn thing on TI but after a bit of reading and listening I've decided to avoid doing it for now.

Main thing I like about TC so far is how flavours change at different temps, and also have had a lower incidence of dry hits.


----------



## Andre (7/9/15)

DaRoach said:


> Also thought spaced coils are nessesary. How is the rigidity off the Ti and is it possible to dry burn, i dry burn my ni200 i wonder if that is safe?


From what I have read dry burning of Ni is a no-no. Your other questions I have hopefully covered in my above response to @method1's questions.


----------



## method1 (7/9/15)

Usually can't dry burn TI anyway because my builds are too low for the VW mode on my mod


----------



## Andre (7/9/15)

method1 said:


> Usually can't dry burn TI anyway because my builds are too low for the VW mode on my mod


Ah, that could be a problem. Consensus seems to be that best for Ti is around 0.4 ohms, but not easy to get to that.
I do find my little blow torch also does the thing - carefully. In fact better than dry burning to some extent, probably because it excludes more oxygen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (7/9/15)

Yup, my average build is 7-8 wraps with 26g which ends up at around 0.2


----------



## th1rte3n (8/9/15)

So did my first coil build ever, got CLR coils heads for my ego mega tank.
Used 28g Ti, about 6 wraps, 2.5 ID. Came in at 0.28 ohm.
Flavor and vapor is better than the coil that came with it and MUCH better than the normal factory coils...although that's not saying much as those are pretty crappy..haha 

Will try to get closer to 0.4 ohm next time but things are getting bit tight...

Using it on my Evic VT, what Watt do you guys recommend? Currently running around 35w - 42w, at around 260 C depending on juice.


----------



## Andre (8/9/15)

th1rte3n said:


> Using it on my Evic VT, what Watt do you guys recommend? Currently running around 35w - 42w, at around 260 C depending on juice.


Bearing in mind my own limited experience that sounds about right.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Roy Pretorius (27/11/15)

A good place for information is : 
Josh’s Definitive Guide to Temperature Control with Titanium Wire


----------



## Roy Pretorius (15/12/15)

method1 said:


> Looks like the coils aren't spaced - I thought that was a pre-requsite for proper TC operation of TI? Happy to be wrong since making spaced coils isn't my forte


Nickle ni200 must be spaced. Titanium can be spaced or micro

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (15/12/15)

Ni200 in my experience develops hot spots in the middle of the coil if touching and there is nothing you can do to stop it.

So far, for me, Ni200 and Ti don't have very good characteristics as a vaping wire, I much prefer Kanthal for its versatility and ease of use. I like Ni200 and Ti equally for different reasons and I vape TC 90% of the time not because of the wire but because it really does protect me from nasty hits.

Please god can you send us a TC Kanthal mod?.

K thanks bye x.


----------



## Andre (15/12/15)

Sprint said:


> Ni200 in my experience develops hot spots in the middle of the coil if touching and there is nothing you can do to stop it.
> 
> So far, for me, Ni200 and Ti don't have very good characteristics as a vaping wire, I much prefer Kanthal for its versatility and ease of use. I like Ni200 and Ti equally for different reasons and I vape TC 90% of the time not because of the wire but because it really does protect me from nasty hits.
> 
> ...


Try NiFe48. All the attributes of Kanthal, but can be used for TC: http://www.zivipf.com/epages/638622...h=/Shops/63862298/Categories/Heizdraht/NiFe48


----------



## capetocuba (15/12/15)

Andre said:


> Try NiFe48. All the attributes of Kanthal, but can be used for TC: http://www.zivipf.com/epages/638622...h=/Shops/63862298/Categories/Heizdraht/NiFe48


I have been looking at this http://www.stealthvape.co.uk/wire/NiFe30-wire


----------



## Andre (15/12/15)

capetocuba said:


> I have been looking at this http://www.stealthvape.co.uk/wire/NiFe30-wire


Not as good as the NiFe48 (52) for TC apparently.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

